# تعلم تصميم البعد الرابع للعمارة



## Ezzat_Baroudi (16 فبراير 2010)

إن الضوء هو مهم جدا لإظهار العمارة وهو يعتبر البعد الرابع للعمارة
إن تصميم الإنارة المعمارية هو علم مع فن في آن واحد

في الفصل التالي تحدثت فيه عن أهم العوامل لتصميم الإنارة ذات الجودة العالية
يحتوي الفصل على مايقارب من 24 صفحة مع صو وأمثلة توضيحية 
لتحميله إضغط على الرابط التالي

 العوامل المهمة في تصميم الإنارةالداخلية


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (16 فبراير 2010)

أتمنى المشاركة في الموضوع والتفاعل معه بعد الإطلاع على الملف ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## jkf (16 فبراير 2010)

استاذي القدير 
حاولت تحميل الملف عدة مرات و لم استطع كل مرة تظهر رسالة ادارية(انت لم تسجل الدخول او لاتملك صلاحية لدخول هذه الصفحة)
على كل الاحوال كان هذا الموضوع هو الموضوع الذي توقعت ان تكتبه لانه بصراحة هو الذي سيمكننا بالتاكيد من الاستفادة من خبرتك في مجال التصميم و هو الحلقة المفقودة في سلسلة المعلومات الهامة التي كتبتها في مجال الانارة اتمنى لك المزيد من النجاح و شكرا


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (17 فبراير 2010)

jkf قال:


> استاذي القدير
> حاولت تحميل الملف عدة مرات و لم استطع كل مرة تظهر رسالة ادارية(انت لم تسجل الدخول او لاتملك صلاحية لدخول هذه الصفحة)
> على كل الاحوال كان هذا الموضوع هو الموضوع الذي توقعت ان تكتبه لانه بصراحة هو الذي سيمكننا بالتاكيد من الاستفادة من خبرتك في مجال التصميم و هو الحلقة المفقودة في سلسلة المعلومات الهامة التي كتبتها في مجال الانارة اتمنى لك المزيد من النجاح و شكرا



في الحقيقة لم أجد أية مشاكل في محاولة التحميل أرجوا منك أختي العزيزة المحاولة مرة أخرى


----------



## mohamed2009 (17 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## المعماري السوري (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا ...... الحقيقة موضوع هام جدا......
نتمنى منك المزيد............والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (18 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك 

اود ان اهديك هدية لكني ما زالت افكر فيها فانتظرها مني


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (18 فبراير 2010)

م أحمد حجازي قال:


> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك
> 
> اود ان اهديك هدية لكني ما زالت افكر فيها فانتظرها مني


أخي العزيز هديتك لي هي الدعاء 
أشكرك على المشاركة


----------



## hananfadi (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكور استادنا الكريم على المعلومات الموضوع في الحقيقة يستحق الاهتمام


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (18 فبراير 2010)

فعلا من يستطيع إتقان الإنارة يضبف لعمارته رونقا جميلا


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (18 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس عزت على هذا الموضوع القيم... الذي أراه جد مهم ورغم ذلك لا نوليه أي عناية عند تصميم مبانينا.

قد لا أجد هذه المرة أي شئ أضيفه للموضوع ، ولم يخطر على بالي أي سؤال بالخصوص.... ولكني مهتم جدا بالتواصل معك في هذا الموضوع، لأنني أتولى توزيع الإضاءة في المباني التي أصممها وأشرف على تنفيذها. ويهمني جدا أن أقوم بذلك على أسس علمية ومنهجية.

كما لا أنسى شكرك على هذا الملف الذي سأقرأه بعناية ومنه ربما ستدور حواراتي معك حول توزيع الإضاءة في المباني.


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (18 فبراير 2010)

جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس عزت على هذا الموضوع القيم... الذي أراه جد مهم ورغم ذلك لا نوليه أي عناية عند تصميم مبانينا.
> 
> قد لا أجد هذه المرة أي شئ أضيفه للموضوع ، ولم يخطر على بالي أي سؤال بالخصوص.... ولكني مهتم جدا بالتواصل معك في هذا الموضوع، لأنني أتولى توزيع الإضاءة في المباني التي أصممها وأشرف على تنفيذها. ويهمني جدا أن أقوم بذلك على أسس علمية ومنهجية.
> 
> كما لا أنسى شكرك على هذا الملف الذي سأقرأه بعناية ومنه ربما ستدور حواراتي معك حول توزيع الإضاءة في المباني.


أشكرك أخي العزيز على المشاركة في هذا الموضوع 
أتمنى ان تجده مفيدا لك
بإنتظار التعليق بعد الرد


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (20 فبراير 2010)

إخواني بإنتظار مشاركاتكم


----------



## روعه (21 فبراير 2010)

شاكره الك اخي الكريم 
لاني مهتمه بالموضوع وبأذن الله سوف يكون لي
جانب بالمناقشه بعد قرأته


----------



## ahmed elspkhe (22 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور استادنا الكريم على المعلومات الموضوع في الحقيقة يستحق الاهتمام*​


----------



## eng2100 (22 فبراير 2010)

جزااك الله خيرااا


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (23 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ttitto (23 فبراير 2010)

*فعلا من يستطيع إتقان الإنارة يضبف لعمارته رونقا جميلا*​


----------



## EN_SA_AL (23 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جيد ماعلاقة البعد الرابع بالاضاءة ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## imad ahmed (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (24 فبراير 2010)

en_sa_al قال:


> موضوع جيد ماعلاقة البعد الرابع بالاضاءة ؟؟؟؟؟


أخي العزيز أشكرك على المشاركة 
إن الإنارة هي البعد الرابع للعمارة فهي التي تجعل الناس ترى العمارة بطرق مختلفة


----------



## Hasan Abdullah (25 فبراير 2010)

الأخ العزيز عزت:
إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك. أتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم والتوفيق. أرجو أن تبقى نشيطاً كماعهدناك في مساعدة المهندسين الكهربائيين.
شكرألك ومزيداً من التقدم ....


----------



## راشدة (25 فبراير 2010)

الحمد لله نزلت الباب السادس وقرأته وهو مجهود عظيم ومعلومات قيمه وفعلا عمل يجهله كثير من المهندسين فى الدول العربيه لكنك وضحت وعلى فكره هى مجرد قراءة مهندس شويه ونبدأنذاكر فيها للتطبيق 
مشكوووووووووووووور بنى المهندس​


----------



## م\فارس (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع المهم ،لكن مش عارف اخزنه على الجهاز


----------



## safwathassan (26 فبراير 2010)

بارالله فيكم


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (28 فبراير 2010)

أكرر شكري لجميع المشاركين بهذا الموضوع


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (1 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاك الله خيرا لكن محتاجين امثلة جديدة لتعليم برنامج دايلاكس

تعليم عمل مقاطع فيديو بالدايلاكس


----------



## alwsh1 (2 مارس 2010)

موضوع قييم يستحق المشاركة


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الملف الجميل


----------



## rakantt (6 مارس 2010)

أحلا موضوع شكرررا استاذ عزت


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (9 مارس 2010)

hananfadi قال:


> مشكور استادنا الكريم على المعلومات الموضوع في الحقيقة يستحق الاهتمام



شكرا لمشاركتك اخي العزيز


----------



## marino imad (11 مارس 2010)

الله ينور لك طريقك


----------



## eng_alifarouk (12 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اتمني من الله تعالي ان اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ابوماهـر (14 مارس 2010)

مشكور خيووو علي الموضوع الرائع و المفيد 


تقبل مروري 
محمد


----------



## فيصل الماجلين (16 مارس 2010)

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششششششششششششكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng/sara (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## نفسي اسير مهندس (19 مارس 2010)

مشكور
.


----------



## ة-ة (20 مارس 2010)

الف شكر اخي العزيز:85:


----------



## ابوعامر81 (20 مارس 2010)

تسلم ايدك علي هذا الموضوع الجيد 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م\فارس (20 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع و مهم جدا ...................
لكن الصور المرفقه صغيره التفاصيل جدا, لم استطيع قراتها 
على كل الاحوال مشكوووووووووووووور .


----------



## محمد رمضان محمود (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي الاستفاد


----------



## hermione (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس البصرة (24 مارس 2010)

تسلم ويعطيك العافية


----------



## eng/sara (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## med89 (24 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي.......بالفعل فن الاضاءة والتلاعب بها يضفي على المبني طابع انشائي اخر


----------



## anvar (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك معلومات مهم بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## مطيع يحيى (28 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fan fan (31 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية بجد 
انا سجلت بالمنتدى من جديد 

وبتمنى أقابل أخوة يساعدوني حتى أبدأ طريقي بالهندسة 

تقبل مروري :56:


----------



## eng naser (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه وخير


----------



## ARCH ABEER (3 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع جميل شكرا اخي الكريم و فعلا الانارة اذا درست بشكل جيد بتعطي المبنى جمالية خاصة


----------



## Ahmed Aboukila (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## دلوعة فلسطين (4 أبريل 2010)

مرحبا
الصراحة ما فهمت شي
شكرا


----------



## fireheartnew (9 أبريل 2010)

*مشكوور*

ألف شكر أخي العزيز 
و جاري التحميل


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (10 أبريل 2010)

أشكركم على المشاركة


----------



## الدندشلي (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا......................


----------



## ISMAIL_YASSIN (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عن هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد ددددد (16 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع ممتاز ومنتظر منك المزيد


----------



## أسد الغابة (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز على الموضوع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## badr taya (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا


----------



## badr taya (24 أبريل 2010)

انها فعلا كتب قيمه فى الكهرباء


----------



## badr taya (24 أبريل 2010)

نشكركم ونتمنى لكم المزيد


----------



## badr taya (24 أبريل 2010)

انها كتب فعلا تستحق القراءة


----------



## badr taya (24 أبريل 2010)

نتمنى لكم العلو والرفعة


----------



## badr taya (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم على ماتقدموه


----------



## badr taya (24 أبريل 2010)

يارب يكون كل اللى تقدموه فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## badr taya (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم يا أحبائى


----------



## badr taya (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم يا أخوتى


----------



## lofy (25 أبريل 2010)

:56:حقيقة مهم جدا ومفيييييييد جدا..شكرا على اهتمامك بمثل هذه المواضيع ..وننتظر المزيد ..ووفقك الله


----------



## ورد الجنة (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الفاضل 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد -الجزائر (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
سأعود باتعليق إن شاء الله بعد الإطلاع,
سلام


----------



## فكرى محمد بيومى (3 مايو 2010)

الف شكرى على المعلمات القمة فنى كهرباء فكرى الشيخ


----------



## Vision83 (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مطيع يحيى (4 مايو 2010)

رائع


----------



## محمد خليل هشام (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 

موضوع مهم و رائع


----------



## كمال الخضري (14 مايو 2010)

على الرغم من أني مهندس مدني ..... إلا أنني أستفدت جدا من الشرح المبسط للموضوع


----------



## نوربهاء (23 مايو 2010)

الف شكرررررررر


----------



## احمد جمال2010 (27 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا شرح اكثر من رائع


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (27 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Senior Manager (27 مايو 2010)

بارك الله في عملك وعلمك


----------



## ayyym (29 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخوي 

موضوع جدا رائع


----------



## m.alkhdour (29 مايو 2010)

جميل جدا بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## modestalmahdy (31 مايو 2010)

*لا أعرف كيف أشكر حضرتكم*

سيدى الفاضل لقد قدمت لى العون فى وقت من الشدة أحتجت فيه هذه المعلومات لمشروع أقوم به 
بالكلية لإنى لا أزال طالبا و لقد كدت أفقد الأمل من كثرة محاولات البحث عن شرح مسلسل فى المواقع الأجنبية ، و بصراحة لم أتوقع أن هناك من بين المواقع العربية من يقدم كل هذا العون ووجدته مصادفة مقدرة .
قد لا أستطيع الآن الشكر بطريقة عملية لحضرتك لكنك أستاذى ومعلمى ولك عندى دين كبير ،
و قد لا أستيع الآن طرح مواضيع هامة أفيد الآخرين بها مثل حضرتك لأنى فى بداية المهد كمهندس 
أنا طالب بالسنة الثانية شعبة قوى ، لكن أعد حضرتك على كل حال أن أكون تلميذا نجيبا
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد اجمل الصياد (2 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم اللة خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (2 يونيو 2010)

modestalmahdy قال:


> سيدى الفاضل لقد قدمت لى العون فى وقت من الشدة أحتجت فيه هذه المعلومات لمشروع أقوم به
> بالكلية لإنى لا أزال طالبا و لقد كدت أفقد الأمل من كثرة محاولات البحث عن شرح مسلسل فى المواقع الأجنبية ، و بصراحة لم أتوقع أن هناك من بين المواقع العربية من يقدم كل هذا العون ووجدته مصادفة مقدرة .
> قد لا أستطيع الآن الشكر بطريقة عملية لحضرتك لكنك أستاذى ومعلمى ولك عندى دين كبير ،
> و قد لا أستيع الآن طرح مواضيع هامة أفيد الآخرين بها مثل حضرتك لأنى فى بداية المهد كمهندس
> ...



وفقك الله اخي العزيز


----------



## ahmedsahib1986 (14 يونيو 2010)

_بارك الله فيكم على هذه المواضيع_


----------



## عبــــــادي (14 يونيو 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع وجزاك ربي كل خير عليه 
ويفيد كثيرا خصوصا المهتم بعلم التصميم الداخلي يهتم بمجال الاضاءة اكثر

لكن عندي استفسار بخصوص البعد الرابع ؟ اعتقد ان البعد الرابع هو الزمن ؟ وليس الاضاءة !


----------



## ma2a (14 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على مجهودك
اللهم اغفر لنا جمبعآ


----------



## الفراتي2010 (23 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك على مجهودك أخي......................
مافي مثال مشروح لمشروع إنارة متكامل يشرح جميع المراحل التي يمر بها التنفيذ


----------



## ميدو الصياد (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا أخى الكريم وزادك علما تنفع وتنتفع به


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لجميع المشاركين


----------



## هيثم رضا (26 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## m7md.arch (29 يونيو 2010)

مشكور وعاشت ايدك على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## tarek_elshreaf (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وعليك لله


----------



## ali s (2 يوليو 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## arch_fatima (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## asd09 (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كمال اخميس (6 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## Mazen Al-Ariky (7 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير أخي


----------



## كمال اخميس (8 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ابومر (13 يوليو 2010)

*ابو مريم*



ezzat_baroudi قال:


> إن الضوء هو مهم جدا لإظهار العمارة وهو يعتبر البعد الرابع للعمارة
> إن تصميم الإنارة المعمارية هو علم مع فن في آن واحد
> 
> في الفصل التالي تحدثت فيه عن أهم العوامل لتصميم الإنارة ذات الجودة العالية
> ...


 تسلم ايدك يا هندسة


----------



## hydy j (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arch hazem (18 يوليو 2010)

*ابو خديجة*

انا مصمم ديكورات معمارى 
لقد استفدت استفادة كبيرة جداً من تلك المعلومات الخاصة بالأنارة الداخلية فى مجال عملى .
_نتمنى دوام التوفيق والنجاح لهذا المنتدى الرائع ,,,,, وشكراً_


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للجميع على المرور


----------



## محمودنور (22 يوليو 2010)

ممتاز
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## azim (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed eraqi (27 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (27 يوليو 2010)

فعلا يستحق الاطلاع
بارك الله فيك وفي علمك 
وجزيت خيرا


----------



## احسان صالح فالح (28 يوليو 2010)

الذين كتبوا عن هندسة الانارة قليلون فالف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (28 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على المرور


----------



## abdellah13 (28 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور جدا ...... الحقيقة موضوع هام جدا*


----------



## احمد للسيطرة (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكم ونرجو ان ترفدونا بالمزيد
 وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير والصلاح​


----------



## Medoo2007 (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## janafuad (6 أغسطس 2010)

انى متلاف للمشركه مع الشكر


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (9 أغسطس 2010)

*البعد الرابع*

السلام عليكم 

ما هو المقصود بالبعد الرابع من فضلكم

هل هو تصميم الانارة ام ماذا


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (14 أغسطس 2010)

نعم اخي العزيز هو تصميم الانارة


----------



## y2060 (26 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو افادتى عن كيفيه تصميم كهرباء عماره وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (26 أغسطس 2010)

y2060 قال:


> ارجو افادتى عن كيفيه تصميم كهرباء عماره وكل عام وانتم بخير


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز يبدوا انك لم تنتبه جيدا لعنوان هذه المشاركة- هذا الموضوع خاص بالانارة وليس بالكهرباء فلاعلاقة له باي شي بالكهرباء سوى انه يعتمد عليها لتشغيلها وهو مخصص لتصميم الانارة للمعماريين ومصممي العمارة الداخلية ومهندسي الكهرباء الذين يريدون تصميم الانارة بشكل محترف
شكرا على مرورك الطيب العطر


----------



## ابراهيم120 (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## mohammed469 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
يارك الله فيك

رابط الفيلم الامريكى لا يعمل


----------



## نجلاء شحات (8 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## khnahhas (20 سبتمبر 2010)

thank yooooou


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شيركو سليم علي (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## BUILDING (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شوكرآ جزيلآ


----------



## محمود ابو باشا (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووور
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## odwan (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## El baqary (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## looca (26 أكتوبر 2010)

baraka allah fika


----------



## الكهرباء والاناره (16 ديسمبر 2010)

اجمل تحيه للجميع 
ارجو قبولي عضو لديكم وانا سعيد جدا اني بمعيتكم 

ومواظيعكم جميله جدا ومميزه


----------



## الكهرباء والاناره (16 ديسمبر 2010)

انا اعمل فني كهرباء وبخبره 18 سنه ارجو ان تتحملوني 
اذا رغبت في استفسارات معينه 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مازن ألحسن (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك كل خير


----------



## waelalayi (22 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا مهندس الكترون من فضلكم ساعدوني في مجال الشبكات


----------



## wanaas (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم ، نتمنى لكم دوام التوفيق


----------



## الزعيم83 (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الزعيم83 (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## m7md.arch (29 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## أشرف غنيم (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (4 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكركم على المشاركة


----------



## abouyousif (5 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخى الكريم


----------



## Oil Oil (24 يناير 2012)

Yhank you


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (7 فبراير 2012)

الموضوع هام جدا .. ولذا وجب علينا الشكر وفى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ...تحياتى


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sami19902012 (8 يونيو 2012)

مشكور و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## medo199022 (14 يونيو 2012)

حاولت تحميل الملف ممكن ترفعوا على موقع تاني اخي


----------



## eng.samir1 (21 يونيو 2012)

رائع يا اخي


----------



## محمد الجفري (23 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رياض المشهداني (6 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## germacran (18 أبريل 2013)

موضوع الاضاءة من الموضوعات الهامة جدا جدا فى التصميم


----------



## germacran (18 أبريل 2013)

نتمنى لو هناك مصادر اخرى لتعليم الاضاءة


----------



## انج اسلام (27 أبريل 2013)

بجد موضوع شيق جدا وجميل جدا اتمنى ان كل معمارى يتجه ليه ويهتم بيه 
جزيت خيرا يا بشمهندس ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد مناحي (29 مايو 2013)

رحم الله والديك استاذي كتاب رائع


----------



## محمد دنيبه (27 أكتوبر 2019)

السلام عليكم
ممكن أعرف ماهى الاعتبارات التي يتم أخذها عند تصميم إنارة الشوارع


----------



## mabbas (22 يناير 2020)

جميل


----------



## ماء دجلة (11 يناير 2021)

جزاك الله خيرا وكفاك همك وحفظك وسلمك


----------

